# Finless and Fin Friends Pics?



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

So, my kitten has started a new thing. She likes to jump up onto the dresser and watch the guppies in my 5 gallon tank. Then she likes to curl up in front of the tank and take a nap. The Magus Sisters are very curious about Lola, and the four of them stare at each other a lot. 

Do y'all have any pics of your fish and non-fish pets together? :] 














​


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

your cat looks just like my "little kitty" lol. thats too cute! my cats couldn't care less about all my fish lol!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> your cat looks just like my "little kitty" lol. thats too cute! my cats couldn't care less about all my fish lol!


Lola has always been fascinated by our fish. She used to love perching on the dresser (bad girl) and peering down at Admiral Ackbar's bowl (he was kept on an end table that sat about a foot lower than the dresser). The other three cats in the house couldn't care less.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

cats are funny with their different personalities haha. my two are exact opposite!xD


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Here are some photos of my pets. Sorry that the quality is not very good.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe!!! are thoose hamsters?


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

The third is a photo of my Syrian hamster Pistachio, the fourth is one of my gerbils Tapioca and Pudding.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

ohhhhh, i was thinking that hamsters didnt have a tail lolxD there adorable tho! my mom wont let me have "rodents"-___-


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah, unfortunately a lot of parents don't like little animals.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah, its crazy because shes down to let me have a tarantula, but not a small furry mamal...like what!?!?!?! lol


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Really? My mom will not let me have any kind of spiders, snakes or lizards. But she'll let me have gerbils, hamsters, and rats.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol if I put pictures of every one of my pets I'd have a post a mile long.
Theres about... 28 pets in my house. Most of them fish lol


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

4 out of 5 of my cats enjoy my fish. While Puma mainly focuses on my big tanks (especially drinking out of the 15g planted tank x.x) Monster has taken to staring at the top of my shelf where I have my baby betta set up, safe from pestering paws.

First pic is Puma with my boys. Second is Monster snooping in on Lux. In the pic you can see the shelf and the small QT tank I have up there empty. Now that has a baby betta in it and Monster is waiting for a chance to get up there.


----------

